# こんな僕に気づいてよ



## Sammo

Hi. 

Is the sentence below a good translation for the phrase in the subject for this thread?

_Please recognize me for who I am._


Thanks in advance.


----------



## gengo

Sammo said:


> Is the sentence below a good translation for the phrase in the subject for this thread?
> 
> _Please recognize me for who I am._


Seems like a reasonable possibility, but context might change that (and is required in WR forum questions).


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

こんな僕に気づいてよ​notice me as I am (with all my defects)


----------



## Sammo

gengo said:


> but context might change that (and is required in WR forum questions).


I've known this since I signed on to this forum in 2006.  The thing is, there is a rule that says with song lyrics you can't quote more than 4 lines in one thread so I prefer to only quote the relevant parts. If you really need more context then please ask.

As far as this goes, the line that follows is literally "You don't know who I am." This is why I put it as "_Please recognize me for who I am."_

Would you say that's good or would something like "Please take notice of me" be better?


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

I was going to write "take notice of me" first as you said
or pay attention of my existence 
for the part of 気づいてよ


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

YOU DON'T KNOW WHO I AM / FTISLAND の歌詞 - Google Search

I think
こんな僕に気づいてよ​is just the Japanese translation (not literal but fee translation) or paraphrasing from the English sentence, "You don't know who I am," which is also the title of that song.

Technically speaking, I agree that its literal translation would be:
*"*_*Please recognize me for who I am."* (#4)_


----------



## gengo

Sammo said:


> I've known this since I signed on to this forum in 2006.  The thing is, there is a rule that says with song lyrics you can't quote more than 4 lines in one thread so I prefer to only quote the relevant parts. If you really need more context then please ask.


If you knew that context is important, and that you can quote four lines of lyrics, why didn't you?  Or, you could have linked to the full lyrics as SoLa did.

Anyway:
まるで時が止まるよさ
In my heart 叫んでるよ
Just call my call my name
こんな僕に気付いてよ

Lyrics are always hard to interpret, even in the original language, but here it seems that the singer is just saying "notice me," as you suggested.  The nuance of こんな is hard to express in English, and we would have to read the mind of the songwriter.


----------



## Katzuhiko Minohara

こんな
this type of

こんな僕
a type of guy like me

僕に気付いて
notice me

こんな僕に気付いてよ
notice me, as I am with all my defects


----------



## Sammo

gengo said:


> If you knew that context is important, and that you can quote four lines of lyrics, why didn't you?  Or, you could have linked to the full lyrics as SoLa did.



Well, as you yourself must've realized by reading the lyrics that nothing that came before really adds to こんな僕に気づいてよ. I quote the relevant parts so as to not waste people's time having to read an entire lyric sheet when most of the lyrics are not needed for this specific part I am asking about especially when I am providing my translation attempt and passing it along to see if other's agree. When you asked for more context I gave you the line that followed because that was the only actual line that could contribute to the line in question. Katzuhiko Minohara didn't have a problem giving translation suggestions without having to read an entire lyrics sheet. In fact, he, you and SoLa all ended up agreeing with me with just the information that I provided.


----------



## Flaminius

Sammo said:


> nothing that came before really adds to こんな僕に気づいてよ.


Perhaps something did.  Each instance of こんな in your lyric refers back to a specific description of the lyric subject.  The boy wants to tell his love that even an eye contact with her makes him feel like he's conquered the world, for example.  [A good strategy for understanding lyrics with English sprinkled all over is to regard the English parts as secondary.]  I won't suggest how to express these in your English translation, but I must point out that "defects" theory by Katzuhiko Minohara does not hold true.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Sammo said:


> Hi.
> 
> Is the sentence below a good translation for the phrase in the subject for this thread?
> 
> _*Please recognize me for who I am.*_
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes.
If you as a native English speaker think "Please recognize me for who I am" is a natural, not-weird sentence, I think it's perfect.

If you think that that English sentence sounds a bit unnatural as an English sentence, you may think twice.
But it is not a matter of Japanese language forum here.
You should go to the "English only" forum or you should discuss it with gengo who is also a native English speaker.

I think Kazuhiko and I should keep our mouths shut because we are not native English speakers.


However, if I add something that might be your help to make a translation,
The actual meaning here of "YOU DON'T KNOW WHO I AM"
is,
"You don't know that I love you"
with no doubt.
I can decide it because the whole context is shown and I can get the meaning from everywhere in that lyrics. And from the background that this song is "a love song," right?

こんな僕＝君をこんなに愛している僕＝someone who loves you.

The writer said it indirectly.
Hope this might be your translation help!


----------



## Sammo

Flaminius said:


> Perhaps something did.



Perhaps but SoLa's reply here:

_I think_
_こんな僕に気づいてよ_​_is just the Japanese translation (not literal but fee translation) or paraphrasing from the English sentence, "You don't know who I am,"_

is based on the line that followed which was "You don't know who I am" which I wrote in an earlier post and explained was my motivation for writing " _Please recognize me for who I am._"



Flaminius said:


> but I must point out that "defects" theory by Katzuhiko Minohara does not hold true.


Well, I wasn't referring to that with Katzuhiko Minohara's contribution. I was referring to specifically this comment of his:

_I was going to write "take notice of me" first as you said_

which gengo seemingly agreed with:

_but here it seems that the singer is just saying "notice me," as you suggested._


----------



## Sammo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I can decide it because the whole context is shown and I can get the meaning from everywhere in that lyrics


Sure but there is a specific rule that says that you cannot post more than 4 lines of a song in one post. Posting entire lyrics of a song and then discussing them in full just to ask about the quality of a translation of one or a couple of lines is a risk that I rather not take because I have seen threads closed before for breaking this rule. That's why I choose to go with the relevant parts of a line and if more context is needed then I could give it.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Sammo said:


> Sure but there is a specific rule that says that you cannot post more than 4 lines of a song in one post. Posting entire lyrics of a song and then discussing them in full just to ask about the quality of a translation of one or a couple of lines is a risk that I rather not take because I have seen threads closed before for breaking this rule. That's why I choose to go with the relevant parts of a line and* if more context is needed then I could give it.*


> * if more context is needed then I could give it.*
Okay, I got it. And yes, this thread needed more context.

I've participated in this forum since 2011, so I'm a relatively newbie than you. Yet, I understand the forum's four-line rule very well because I was also deleted my post before.
I understand it's because of plagiarism, or the possibility of the violation of the copyright.

However, at the same time, I understand that the context and background are crucial in order to answer correctly. Especially in the case of the Japanese language, because it's the language that depends on the context and background,  I've experienced that a lot of mysterious threads' questions were easily solved when they provided us with the context and the background.
No Sherlock Holmes is needed to solve the mystery with more context and background.

Some askers give me the summarized context and background, which often included the wrong interpretation that often caused the problem itself.
In other words, if they could summarize the context and background correctly, they would not have asked that question from the beginning. They had already known the answer by themselves, right?

Some askers get angry when I ask them the context and background "_as they are_" in the original Japanese letters. They say that that's unnecessary. However, it is ME or a native Japanese speaker or a more advanced learner than the original asker who can decide that the actual context and background is the key to solve the question or they're just irrelevant to solve it.

Of course, there are simple questions whose answer is obvious, and no need for more context and background.

In my experience, perhaps about 30%-40% of the threads in the Japanese forum need more context and background to answer it correctly, I guess.

I think it reasonable to ask for more context and background for the interpretation of lyrics.
It is because Japanese music lyrics are vaguely written from the beginning. They tend to adopt figurative expressions.

If someone can tell perfectly that no more context is needed in this thread, they don't ask a question from the beginning!  --- This is my discovery in this forum during these 10 years.
Does this logic make sense to you?
If not, I would say, "I'm very sorry for my redundant talk and taking your precious time. Just forget it."   And I will shut my mouth.

In short, without context and background, how we can know the following?:
こんな僕に気づいてよ＝you don't know who I am = you don't know that I love you=I love you so much!=こんなに君を愛しているんだよ。

And of course, there is the possibility that all my interpretations here might be different from what the lyrics writer actually thought.

hahaha


----------



## Cowrie

Hello Sammo and everyone! 

Using some of the words from the lyrics, I would describe the feeling put into こんな僕に気付いてよ as follows: 
I want you to know that I am here for you, being crazy in love with you.

My personal attempt:
Being like this, I need your attention/love so bad.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Cowrie said:


> Hello Sammo and everyone!
> 
> Using some of the words from the lyrics, I would describe the feeling put into こんな僕に気付いてよ as follows:
> I want you to know that I am here for you, being crazy in love with you.





Cowrie said:


> My personal attempt:
> Being like this, I need your attention/love so bad.


これを日本語に直訳すると、どのような意味になるのでしょうか。最後のso badが逆の意味のように感じるので、教えてください。（この英文の構文が理解できないのかもしれません。）最後がso muchなら分かるような気がするのですが。
" so eagerly" とか "so patiently" といった感じの意味でしょうか。so badlyにしなくていいのでしょうか。


ーー＞ああ、「やばい」が最近は日本語で良い意味に使われるように、so badというのは so much的に、反語的に使われているのですね？


----------



## Cowrie

SoLaTiDobermanさん、ご返信ありがとうございます。


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 最後がso muchなら分かるような気がするのですが。
> " so eagerly" とか "so patiently" といった感じの意味でしょうか。so badlyにしなくていいのでしょうか。


参考になりそうなものが英語フォーラムにありました。
so bad ≈ so badly ≈ so much [so bad | WordReference Forums]


----------

